# If you could have only three lights . . .



## william lafferty (Jun 3, 2007)

Sometimes I think it's fun to figure out which tools you would choose if you could only have a few, like, say three of whatever tool is under consideration.

Of course, such choices are personal and reflect the uses that the person has for the tool, here, the light. A person who is outside most of the time will probably need a light different from someone who is inside most of the time. A person who uses a light to repair machinery may need something quite different from someone who doesnt. A city dweller may need something different from a rural dweller. A soldier may need something different from a fisherman--or maybe not.

Nonetheless, I think the point is probably valid that the lights you choose reflect the way you use them. On the other hand, I am interested to see what lights other people choose in part because I may think of new ways to use those lights for uses they had not thought of, and because they may tell me about lights I had not heard of. So here goes. . . 

My first choice would be a McLux TI PD-S. Reason. The light is bright, has two levels, is strong (seems to be nearly indestructible), has a twisty switch (for reliability), runs on one 123 battery, is small and portable, has a tritium locator, has a piston in the back that can be pushed to activate the light on either level momentarily (something like the Surefire L1) and. . . is beautiful.

My second choice is a McLux LT 27. Reason. This thing is strong. You gotta love that in a light. Not only that, I understand Don takes these LT 27's scuba diving. I can believe it. Two O rings. I really like the metal liner in the tube that holds either 2 x 123 batteries or one 17670. I have two of these lights, one with a Seoul and one with a Lux 5, and I wouldnt know how to choose between them. I also like the twisty on-off switch. Unlike the PD, however, this light cannot be activated by a piston in the tail. There is no piston. Just a twisty. I like twisties for reliability (2 levels), but if I had a criticism of this light, it would just be that the twisty is a bit stiff. Still working on that. 

The LT 27 seems to be a bit more powerful than the PD and has a bit more throw. It also has two batteries instead of one. And because the body is longer it has a different grip. I would choose this light for outdoor activities like camping in part because it is slightly more powerful, has more throw, and also because the longer body is easier to manipulate under stress or with gloves. 

Third, I would choose the Milky Mod L1. This little light is thinner than the PD, but a bit longer, and both thinner and shorter than the LT 27. It has a switch on the tail like the PD for instant-on and, like the PD, has two levels. The main thing about this light, however, is that it produces a wall of light rather than a penetrating beam, and is good for lighting up wider areas up close. This is a very useful feature to have for most close-up chores. It works on one 123 battery and is reasonably tough. The milky mod simply makes it brighter than the stock light. If you have a Milky mod, it also means that you have had the pleasure of talking with Scott (Milky), and that is worth the price of admission itself. 

Now let me break my own rules and mention a fourth light. Just briefly. If I were going on a backpacking trip, I think one of the lights I would want to take is the new LumaPower MRV. Really impressive throw and moderately priced.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 3, 2007)

The XR19-PD has a Cree instead of the Seoul LED that is in the PD-S. Might be more bulletproof.

Agree on the 27LT(S). Also has the option of using a 17670 for longer runtime. An 18650 would be longer still if someone figures out how to do it.

My #3 would be the Draco.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 3, 2007)

what no hds?


----------



## LouRoy (Jun 3, 2007)

This topic has been done many times, but it is always fun to consider. In the past, I have always thought about it in relation to the lights I like best. This time, I will consider lights that fill a need, hopefully with little overlap. 

My priorities would be as follows:

1. Reliable, tough, and waterproof (no incandescent bulbs to break)
2. Multiple levels
3. Small (I just prefer small lights)
4. Single cell (no need for matched battery sets)
5. Can use primary or rechargeable cells

I considered trying to have all lights use the same battery, but there are no AA or CR123 lights that I think are small enough for a keychain. 

Note that each one of my choices does not always have every one of my priorities—life (and flashlights) are always about compromises. 

So here are my choices:

1. Keychain-- I think everyone should have a keychain light. For me, the Draco is best. Very small, very bright, and 10 adjustable light levels. You can have 2 lumens for 20 hours or 110 lumens for 15-20 minutes. The versatility is what sets this light apart from the other choices for keychains. I can easily think of scenarios where a bright light that lasts for 15-20 minutes is almost useless. I can also think of scenarios where a dim light that lasts a long time is useless. With the Draco, you can choose what you need. I don’t like the fact that it can only use special rechargeable batteries. I can accept that though, since it excels in so many other ways. 

2. Single AA light— I think everyone should have a light that uses a single AA. For this application, I would choose the CMG or Gerber Infinity Ultra. Loooooonnng runtimes, enough light for most tasks, and can use depleted batteries. Good light for around the house at night or in power outages. AA batteries are almost universal and cheap. They come in alkaline, rechargeable, and lithium. They can always be scrounged from remotes or clocks around the house. (I know some of you would say a Fenix light for this category, but that would overlap in the next category of Every Day Carry and the low is not low enough)

3. EDC (Every Day Carry)—a light to fit in your pocket and have with you most of the time, or at least when you think you will need a light. For this, I would choose the upcoming HDS EDC 120. A good utility light that will do almost everything. Adjustable light levels from very low to very high, primary or rechargeable batteries, and definitely one tough light. (I love my Ti PD-S Mizer, but two light levels do not give enough versatility.)

For each category, I can think of many other lights that would work as well, but these are my choices. 

The sad part about this list is that it leaves out some of my favorite lights—the Lioncub, Spy005, Gatlight V1, U2, etc. Can’t I bring along another 3 (or 30) lights?? :nana:


----------



## william lafferty (Jun 3, 2007)

LouRoy,

In your keychain category you choose the Draco, as did Andy. I am unfamiliar with this light, but it is difficult to imagine dealing with a very small rechargable battery. My preference in this category is the CR2 Ion, modified to accept the Cree. It has only two levels of brightness, but you can use either rechargable or primary CR2 batteries. On high, it's very bright. Have been carrying mine for several months on the same battery.

Your choice of the HDS EDC 120 also interests me. Again, I know almost nothing about this light except that I have two of the old Arc LHS lights, which I believe are the predecessors of the HDS lights. Please correct me if I am wrong. The HDS, like the Draco, has many adjustable levels. I take it that you like that. To me, it seems an unnecessary complication. Of course, for people like me, I suppose you can adjust the HDS EDC 120 to have only two levels if that's what you want. Could you give a more complete description of this light or reference to a link?

bill


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm with the others.

HDS EDC w/seoul
Draco w/cree x-re
Firefly III w/seoul and flupic

I love multi-level lights. even though they all have different user interfaces, they all work well and are very easy to learn.

The draco actually slowed down my cpf activity, as if finding the grail:candle:

links

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=161392

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137487

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150156


----------



## TheMechanic (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmmm....so many criteria to consider!

The three that I use most often, and thus the three that I would most miss, are:

LumaPower M3. Great build quality, lots of power/output options. My "go to" light 85% of the time.

CMG Infinity Ultra. Great camping light, long runtimes, indestructible.

LumaPower D-Mini. Super throw, terrific quality, rugged, etc. My normal EDC belt light.

Odd....not an incandescent among them. Less than a year ago my list would have been different - the CMG would still be there, but the other slots would have been filled by a SL Strion and an Ultrastinger. How times have changed!

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 3, 2007)

Off the top of my head:

1- Arc AAA for EDC/keychain

2- Streamlight Propolymer 4AA for a general use light; 5 hours of flat output on batteries that can be found anywhere

3- X990 HID - 3200 lumens to scare the neighbors

cheers


----------



## LouRoy (Jun 3, 2007)

william lafferty said:


> LouRoy,
> 
> In your keychain category you choose the Draco... My preference in this category is the CR2 Ion...
> 
> ...



Bill, I have the CR2 Ion also. I love it for reading, it flood beam, and its long runtimes on low. I consider it too big for my keychain and not enough light levels. (Have I made it clear how much I like many levels of light? :nana: More is definitely better and really does not complicate a light). I agree with Punaman--the Draco is very nearly the grail.

Re the HDS EDC, just go to the HDS forum on the CPF Marketplace--more info than you could possibly want. I currently have the Basic 42, which is a nice light, but I am really looking forward to the new offerings.


----------



## Radio (Jun 3, 2007)

PD
HDS
HID


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 3, 2007)

The CR2 Ion is nice, but it only has ONE level if run with a rechargeable.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2007)

Keychain use: *Arc AAA Premium*. Provides sufficient light for most tasks; battery relatively inexpensive & easily available.
General use: *EN nickel McLux*. Wide beam makes it especially useful for many household tasks.
Outright intensity (albiet large and heavy): *Sam's Club rechargeable HID spotlight*. Brighter than $^[email protected], never have to buy batteries for it.


----------



## GregY (Jun 26, 2007)

This seems like fun, let me try.

1. A good keychain light, like an Arc AAA.
2. A *big* light, some kind of modded D-cell Mag would be good. Long runtimes, possibly *very* bright, and the form factor is a plus- you can keep it by your bedside or under the seat in your car as a 'gentle persuader'.
3. A general-purpose EDC-type light. I've been itching for an ML1 for a while now.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 26, 2007)

First on the list for me would be the ubiquitous ML1 Seoul USWOH or VOH emitter. Next would be a E1L McR20 Seoul w two stage switch. Third would be a LumaPower D-Mini 18650 body w 2 stage or a Peak McKinley high power in brass or Stainless steel. Also in the mix would be 1 good incan, Surefire A2 with Aviatrix mod. By the way the green label 17335 Li-ion cells from Lighthound do fit in an L1.


----------



## Hodsta (Jun 26, 2007)

OK - here goes.........In this order;

1. EDC - Ti PD-S Mizer - Only just recieved this light but know it will be my EDC and fullfil 90% of my needs for a long time to come.

2. Small Thrower - CREE Modded old style SF 6P with G&P clickie. Great form factor which is simple, well built and fills the hand perfectly. Respectable run time, easily carried and bright enough to spot at distances where the PD-S falls off.

3. Big Thrower - SF M6 HOLA - There is just something reassuring about having this fella around. **** poor runtime, wallet sapping power source but I like it and always have. 

Orb NS RAW with 3x Trit - Blindingly bright and useful beam shape, well crafted, astonishingly beautiful and so small no-one will even notice it on the list.

If I could find a single AA light as well built and well crafted as the Ti-PD or NS RAW, with a low output and a high of >40 lumens it would warrant a place on this list. I agree with the point that everyone should have a flashlight that runs off the most readily available power source - but I don't, I run almost exclusively on 123s. *Any suggestions?*


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 26, 2007)

Fenix P1D CE
Streamlight TL-3 (Incan)
Elektrolumens P4 Stunner


----------



## NoFair (Jun 26, 2007)

1. SF Titan
2. HDS either my old one with the Seoul in it or the new one from Henry
3. HID; Polarion or Surefire Beast...


----------



## jch79 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ti AlTiN Draco - The perfect keychain light - IMHO.
Ti PD-S - The perfect EDC light - IMHO.
Ti A19 with 18650 tube by TB - The perfect long-running light - IMHO.
john - IMHO.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 26, 2007)

Definitely one keychain light, one general purpose light, and one high output light, of the lights I currently have, I'd keep the following:

Fenix L0D-CE
Mag 3D (w/ SSC Emitter and UCL)
Amondotech N30 HID


----------



## Sable (Jun 26, 2007)

I would use!

1.) AlTiN Ti-PD-S.
2.) <As yet undetermined>
3.) The Torch with a couple extra batteries.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2007)

from my collection, not "wish list:"

Gerber Infiniti Ultra

Inova X5

Petzl Tikka XP Headlamp


----------



## 9volt (Jun 27, 2007)

1. AlTiN Draco
2. HDS w/ Seoul 
3. HID something or other or maybe a mulit-cree Mag. Don't know enough about them to pick one.


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jun 27, 2007)

(Pocket light) DX X.V 1xAA (may soon be replaced by LF2)
(Serious Pocket Light) Fenix L2D-CE 2xAA
(Throw Monster) --still building it-- 4 x Cree P4, 4xAA


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 25, 2007)

Fenix P3D CE
Microfire K2000R
Xeray 50W
surefire M6


----------

